# Fox at my front door!



## K_Pugh (Nov 24, 2008)

This (little) fat fox must have gotten the fright of its life after my dog chased it into the corner of the garden.. Never touched it, friendly dog, friendly fox, that was that.. I took my dog back inside and then came back out and gave the fox some bread. Got a few shots, too. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





D200, 50mm 1.8, SB-600 bounced off the house wall.


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2008)

*registers himself on the offical jealous list*
Darn that it lucky - great shooting as well, the first 3 shots made me think at first it was a model of a fox with that depth of field and detail.
Definatly luck to have the fox come to you and to hang about as well! though next time you need some meat for him


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 24, 2008)

yup I still can't believe he stayed around after my stupid mutt chased him! Luckily my 50mm was on at the time, shot at F2.8 for most shots IIRC, maybe F4 at first. Bouncing the flash off the house worked quite well, luckily my house is white! lol..

I might put the lottery on on wednesday..


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2008)

those apertures surprise me - generally for things like foxes shooting face on I find f5.6 a better range simply because of the length of their noses in relation to the rest of their face  - though my most my shooting is without flash during the day - I suppose your distance from him and the flash changed things a little.
Still a very friendly fox which probably means a youngish townfox - carefull or he could become a regular visiter (unless you want that )


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. He now loves you! Look at him in 3!!! This is what my cat looks like when she wants something, like more food or being pet or so!

I'd be alarmed if there were a "tame" fox anywhere near me, but then I've only read the other day that there is no known case of rabies in all of Lower-Saxony, and from what I know, there's not a single case of rabies on "your island", either. So that is not what made him "tame". 

Would I need to tell you that this is astonishingly good photography?
Ah. No.
You know it is.


----------



## outlandishogle (Nov 25, 2008)

I think 1 or 2 is my favorite. I really like the use of the flash very nicely done! and number 3 is very cute as well!


----------



## Darton (Nov 26, 2008)

Exelent shots!! You did a great job!

Funny story, I saw a fox a couple of weeks ago. I was at my hunting property in middle TN. He came right up by me as I was sitting in the outhouse (seems to be the story of my life). I've got some great photos in my head though. I believe we are allowed to see some things that are ment for just us and not to be shared. Anyway great shots.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow!  What amazing shots.  I am impressed that the fox was up for a little photo shoot after being chased by a dog.  You did a great job capturing him.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are incredible!  As was mentioned it looks more like a very controlled shoot..  great job under the excitement you no doubt felt at the time!

-Shea


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 26, 2008)

What a thrill to have a 'wild' animal so close, and so cooperative while you took shots of it. As the previous posters have said, great work getting such sharp detail in all the excitement of the moment.


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 26, 2008)

how sweet


----------



## Chillaxed (Nov 26, 2008)

how did you make it look so profesh? i can never get cool looking shots like that!


----------



## Rmac (Nov 26, 2008)

The lottery thing might be a good idea. What a wonderful series of images, very well done.

Mac,


----------



## Chiller (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:  These are some dang schweet images.  WEll done.


----------



## invisible (Nov 26, 2008)

Spectacular set! The one that I like the least is #2, and I love it. Numbers 1 & 3 are lostprophet-quality stuff.


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice!  He looks down right friendly!  Almost like you could reach out and pet him


----------



## Hyra (Nov 27, 2008)

Great shots!

I love the DOF on them, and bloody hell, they are sharp for night photos 

One thing i would have done was get a bit closer to the ground for a more interesting/intense angle .. but I'm VERY sure that's the complete sense of jeallousy talking 


XX


----------



## zet (Nov 27, 2008)

beautiful colors.

#3 is cute, haha


----------



## epp_b (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, those are fantastic!  They all have a certain sharpness and clarity to them.  Great job!

That first one just perfect in every way: lighting, composition, gesture, sharpness...I just can't get over it!


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments.

I think it's the first time I've seen a fox up close  Great little things.


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2008)

photo nominated


----------



## PushingTin (Nov 27, 2008)

beautiful, very cute pics


----------



## jv08 (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the colors. The third one is my favorite.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 27, 2008)

I had to show these to my husband as I was very impressed with these shots of a wild fox that seemed so friendly.  I hope the little fox returns for another photo shoot.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 27, 2008)

Overread said:


> photo nominated



!.. what an honour, thanks :thumbup:.


Yeah he is a friendly little fox. I'm not sure if he's been back around since then but I'm sure he'll make a return visit at some point - Here's to hoping anyway.


----------



## digimania (Nov 27, 2008)

The 2nd shot certainly has a WOW factor.
Richard


----------



## scubabear6 (Nov 27, 2008)

Great shots !!!! Totally Jealous here.


----------



## kevinblahh (Nov 27, 2008)

that first one is great


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome shots! The lighting looks really good, nice job with the flash.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 28, 2008)

these are great. I really like #3, he looks totally satisfied


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I got a little bit in the local newspaper. Not exactly an exciting story but hey, it's good to have it out there, and thanks to the people at the newspapers. 







Got to hate newsprint quality


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2008)

haha Great news 
and definatly well deserved


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome! I don't know how I managed to avoid commenting on your original photos, because they fall into the category of "Holy S**t Good!", but even so - great shots and great news story. I hope your neighbors are as friendly to the beautiful animals as you are :thumbsup:


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 10, 2008)

On the one hand, GREAT news on your publication...

On the other hand, they didn't use your best shot! (I like your first shot best, although they are all superb!)


----------



## Artograph (Dec 12, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww..._CUTE_ little guy, and *great shots*!!!

:O)


----------



## Meagz (Dec 13, 2008)

do you want all the foxes in australia back? you can have them, they are vermin here and do MAJOR damage to out native animal populations, some of which are on the brink of extintion If a fox got that close to someones house here it would be dead.


They are absoluetly stunning photos but! the fox looks so perfect i didnt really think it was real for a while!!


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 13, 2008)

What a beautiful animal, love the colors, the orange is great


----------



## milavidal (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome shots. I really like the lighting on them, and lets admit, that is a really cute fluffly fox!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2009)

Corinna directed me to this forum; I have only been in the beginners up till now.  

To me the pictures look overly sharpened but great captures.  

We had a den of foxes here for a few years (no more) & our one cat would play with the pups.


----------



## Montana (Jan 2, 2009)

Fantastic photos!  Hopefully its not just one of those "once in a lifetime" opportunities.  Great work!

Derrick


----------



## lextalionis (Jan 2, 2009)

That's unbelieveable that he stayed around to let you photograh him with a 50mm...WOW, nice shots!

-Roy


----------

